# Am I wierd? Questions after the death of my GSP.



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey everyone,
So, it's been a few months now and I'm finally starting to be able to consider getting a new pup to hunt with. I got a beautiful GSP, Zeke, about a year and a half ago and, very long story short, she had some instenstinal issues in which we had to have a corrective surgery. After she was fully recovered and received clearence from the vet to start running around again she got an infection that shut down her kidney's. We had to put her down when she was about 11 months old. It was one of the hardest things I've had to do, It's amazing how attached you can become to an animal in such a short time. I at least was able to take her out twice on a Dove hunt, unfortunately she never did got on a pheasant before she passed. I loved that dog with all my heart, she could never be replaced, BUT it's time for me to start thinking about a new partner in the field.

Anyway, I've been trying to decide on a breed and, although I love GSP's I've had a hard time pulling the trigger on another because they remind me too much of Zeke. Is this wierd or have others had the same experience? 

Also, any suggestions on other pointing breeds? I don't want a huge runner... somewhere from 100-200 yards, it needs to be a great family dog as well because it will be in the house with children. Retrieving ability is not paramount but, it would be nice. Let me know if you guys have any input.

Thanks

RIP Zeke - you will not be forgotten.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sorry about your loss. She was too young. My favorite dog I've had was a Brittany. I had him for thirteen years. I never got another Britt I have never been exactly sure why but perhaps its for the reasons you've described. I run setters now days. I like the breed they lay around the house once they mature, but put them on the ground they have good work ethic. I really think most of the pointing breeds would fit your bill if you buy from the right bloodlines. Do your research, and good luck.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

You're not strange, man. At least not for caring about your dog. I lost one a few months ago and I still get all choked up sometimes when I think of him. Like you, I thought about replacing him with a totally different breed just so I wouldn't be reminded of him every day. I lucked out and my old boy left me a litter of pups before he passed. I look at those pups and teeter-totter between a sentimental smile and the melancholy blues. I've reserved myself first pick in the litter...I guess time heals all wounds, eh.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Certainly not wierd - you get a bond with a dog and that's just the way it is- we all know going in what could be and we still do it because the reward is so great- If you didn't think back on Zeke then that might be strange.
Sort of went thru this recently- but I had more time to prepare than you did- dealt with it- wish I had done it earlier and so I did it again and picked up a new pup Sat.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

If it is a GSP you like then that is what you want! I have had my share of the "Country Soung" with all my dogs, but I know if I go outside the box I will be wishing that this replacement was a GSP!
I have either trained or owned about every type of pointing dog out there today, yet I gravitate back to a GSP...


----------



## bjwilli88 (Sep 16, 2010)

I feel ya man. I just had to put my 7 month old yellow lab down yesterday. He ate something that tore up his intestines and the vet said that even with surgery, he would have major problems the rest of his life. My 6 year old son is already pleading with me to get another yellow lab. He even wants to name him the same name. I'm having a hard time even looking at other labs, let alone giving him the same name.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

bjwilli88 said:


> I feel ya man. I just had to put my 7 month old yellow lab down yesterday. He ate something that tore up his intestines and the vet said that even with surgery, he would have major problems the rest of his life. My 6 year old son is already pleading with me to get another yellow lab. He even wants to name him the same name. I'm having a hard time even looking at other labs, let alone giving him the same name.


Sorry to hear that, It's definitely has not been easy. Even after all this time I don't think I could get another pup, too many many, even in such a short time.


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

> My favorite dog I've had was a Brittany


Strange, I've never read that before.

Anyway's,
sorry for your loss.
There is a reason the GSP touched your heart, if it were me I would put my effort's in the same direction. 
Good luck with your search.


----------

